# Are raised hackles always a sign of aggression?



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

I've heard this a few ways...some people say yes, others say it can indicate excitement.

Teddy will often raise his hackles when sniffing a new dog or getting close to one, but he wags his tail and has never once gotten aggressive with another dog. He's actually the most submissive dog I've ever met, most other dogs push him around and assert their dominance right away. He's perfectly content to be at the bottom of the barrel, or at least it seems that way to me (but I might be reading it wrong). The only time I've ever even seen his teeth come out near another dog was when my fiance's parent's dog came up behind him and startled him pretty badly, even then he didn't lunge, just showed his teeth a little.

Tonight when we were out walking we came across a guy with a puppy that was off leash and a cocker spaniel on leash. The puppy ran away and the cocker was barking her head off at Teddy...they sniffed noses and she kind of growled a bit then he barked at her. He doesn't normally bark at...well really just about anything, he's an abnormally quiet collie. His hackles were raised, but like I said, he does that with just about any new dog. 

Anyhow I'm wondering if this is something that really needs to be nipped in the bud or if the raised hackles aren't necessarily an issue? 

He's one year old this month if that helps any, and usually responds really well on leash; as soon as he barked I put him in a sit and made him calm down.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I am not an expert and I'm sure someone will come by to address. I'm a newbie and have a lot of reading to do. But, from my understanding...raised hackles could be your dog trying to make himself look bigger and wagging of the tail doesn't necessarily mean "happy". The position of the tail will tell you a lot about the communication as well. A dog with tail raised high and wagging quickly and raised hackles is trying to establish his dominance. That doesn't necessarily mean aggressive...i think. 

I'm still learning. I'm sure somene will be by to help us out!!


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah, he usually has his tail pretty low set, not tucked but not high--very even and slow wagging. He keeps his head pretty low too, doesn't usually try to raise it above the other dog (although there are times he really can't help that, haha...like with a cocker).


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, raised hackles doesn't always mean aggressive, I mean if they are lunging and acting aggressively, probably aggressive lol, but it can also be a sign of excitement, and Mac N Roe is right, usually hackles and a very tall held wagging tail isn't a good sign if the other dog is doing the same thing, usually when this happens, the more submissive dog will look to the side...but if not their could be some trouble brewing!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Surprise, fear, and arousal are the most common reasons for piloerection. Dogs in play often exhibit raised hackles. It's a misconception that raised hackles are primarily a sign of aggressive arousal or agnostic intent.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've seen dogs with raised hackles when they are excited, nervous, unsure, playful, being aggressive . . .


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> agnostic intent.


I thought we were avoiding all religious discussions.


----------

